

Here comes the game controller from Apple - alvivar
http://www.techradar.com/news/gaming/apple-sets-tongues-wagging-with-game-controller-patent-1090299

======
jfb
This is purest headline bafflegab. Trawl through _any_ big company's patents
and you'll find stuff to set tongues a-wagging.

Also, the reason there's an PS3 like controller in the diagram is because the
controller design is immaterial; so their attorney grabbed a basic wireframe
clip art of a "video game controller" and dropped it in.

------
pizza
Sony, Microsoft, and Nintendo should do what Apple does when competitors copy
designs..

------
alvivar
I like it as a product, I hate that everything nowadays is patented.

This control will allow some serious gaming on iOS and this is really cool for
game developers.

